# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Jezelf angst indenken ?

## skullcandy

Ik ben vorig jaar keertje ziek geweest en werdt toen erg vaak duizelig en was erg bang dat er wat gebeurde. Sindsdien erg veel gezeur gehad met mezelf en last van paniekaanvallen en angsten.

Voor die angst heb ik EMDR gehad wat er goed holp tegen mijn probleem toen omdat ik ongeluk had gehad op het werk durfde ik niet meer naar mijn werk.

Nu ben ik nogsteeds bang dat ik weer zo enorm duizelig wordt en er wat met mij aan de hand is. Heb het vooral als ik er aan ga denken over duizeligheid dat ik me eigen dan slecht voel.

Slik iedereochtend 3 valeriaan tabletten van 150mg maar heb het gevoel dat dat ook niet meer helpt. heb wel oxazepam liggen maar dan mag ik geen voertuig meer besturen en aangezien ik traktor chauffeur ben is dat dus erg lastig !

Weet iemand wat dit is ? dat je iets in je hoofd hebt bijvoorbeeld angst voor duizeligheid en dat je dan ineens denk dat je duizelig wordt. 

En als je die reclame hoort en ziet van dat ALS dat je dan jezelf bang gaat maken dat je ineens je arm heel zwaar voelt of je voeten ?

Heb er erg last van en weet niet wat ik er mee aanmoet ? dus als iemand iets weet ? please zeg het me. ik moet er trouwens nog wel mee naar de HA

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## plientje9

ik zou zeggen ga hulp vragen. het zit zoals je zelf ook wel zecht in je hoofd
dit is erg goed te behandelen bij een goede therapeut. 
ik heb een sociale angststoornis gehad dit had ik mezelf ook angepraat. gaat u een tuk beter hier is mee leren om te gaa!!1... succes met de stap om neer je ha te gaan en hulpte vragen voor je probleem

----------

